# Sbcgenii Lawn Journal 2018



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Attempt number 4  Not at the yard just making a thread. Only 3rd time on yard....
Quick breakdown of how the last year ended.
To heavy of a mower 72" zero turn JD. HOC off the charts 4" (look out ladies) 
Yard is rutted from mower. Could never get a flat even cut last year probably a combination of the above and not to impressed with the deck either. Spent several hours last year trying to fix this issue. End of year ended up finding a great deal (I hope) on riding reel mower.

So recently I have come to believe I have a major thatch problem. I saw some YouTube videos of people using thatch takes. Unfortunately I tried 4 places this weekend and nobody had one so leaf rake it is. I have one side of the front dethatchished. 1/3 of the other side done. Still have 90% of the back to do. (Probably should rent something) LOL. This is what I got done Saturday.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Saturday spent a couple hours getting the reel mower running. Tried to start it wouldn't fire. Took air filter off pored some gas into the carb it lit right off but wouldn't stay running. Gas in tank, fuel filter good, fuel pump good, no fuel getting sprayed in carb while cranking. Discovered it was the anti afterfire valve was stuck. The valve opens with ignition and let's fuel go in the carb. It was stuck closed. The valve is is gold piece sticking out on the right side of carb.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

So after getting the mower started and putting grease in the 20 something zerks on the front of this thing it was time to test it out. 

Maybe reel low? Haven't had time to measure it yet.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Have lots of work to do on the mower. Thought we had a guy last year but he didn't work out. Supposed to have another guy fix it up after a golf tournament is done. First time using one and think I am in love. A little weird to drive at first... Will take a family picture of the equipment this weekend.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

we lived on 5 acres before moving to FL. i sure thought I wanted a 72" mower just to speed things up. everyone I talked with said don't go 72". you won't be happy. I ended up going with a 61" and it was OK but never was exactly what I wanted as far as the cut went. glad I didn't go 72". my yard wasn't nearly as nice as yours either.

doesn't HD rent a detatcher or a power rake? you'll get a whole lot more using one of those vs a hand rake.

can't wait to see your reel rider and what a difference it makes.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Today I started on the other side of the front yard. Got the pushmower running awesome to suck up and bag the thatch. Still raking the thatch out with a rake. Going to have to rent something to do the back. Not enough time to do it by hand.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Only pics of the yard from last year.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

This is a picture of how the other side of the front is looking. It's Hard to look at. Lots of errors last year and the start of this year.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Yesterday I started a new night class so barely had time to cook dinner after work. In fact I only got 1 plain braut to go.  Today I had to work 5:30 to 5:30 and was pretty tired. Only felt like eating half a left over braut when I got home. Worked all day without AC but it didn't matter because I was pumped to get back out in the yard and try to get the grass healthy again. Accomplished quite a bit of raking in around an hour. Another hour out front and it will be time to start on the back. This is probably a third of what I got done today.
 This is what I am dealing with.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

This is when it got ugly for me. After getting my old push mower up and running great yesterday it decided to be a pita again today and it's a relief to say it is no longer with us. I was going to run to the store real quick and buy a new one but it was already 7:30 and I had been wanting to drive my Camaro for awhile. Going to the store and buying a mower, putting it together and then still having to mow and bag wasn't going to work out. So I hopped on the rider and mulched the clippings up because I didn't think leaving them on top of my already struggling grass until Friday would be a good idea. So I went and picked my Camaro up and ended up blowing the engine up.   < double sad face. Good news is it didn't happen on the way to work tomorrow. Pretty tough day today... I was ready to give up on the yard when I lost the mower. I just don't have enough free time for the amount of work it needs. I was ready to give up on the car too. Not a quitter though so Insert challenge accepted meme.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Yeah, man, you need to rent a Power Rake from Home Depot, HERC Rentals, Sunbelt Rentals, somewhere for the weekend. It'll be much more effective and less tiring than doing it manually, and you'll get much better results. Get that thatch out of there, throw down some synthetic N, and you'll be in much better shape in a week.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I would like to do that. I just haven't had enough time all at once to do it. Just an hour here and there.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Well since my mower died Wednesday I was at Lowe's today seeing what they had for push mowers. Ended up getting a Kobalt 80v battery powered mower. They were out of new ones but had 1 push and 1 self propelled mowers that were returned with a $50 discount. I figured It probably wasn't going to work that great and would be returning it anyways so might as well take a newsed one. This thing rocks though no plans on taking it back. They also have trimmers, blowers, and chain saws that use the same battery's. If this mower holds up like I hope I might get the other tools too. It is just so much better in every way than my last mower.

While I was at Lowe's I looked for a thatch rake and was surprised by how many more tools they had at this store vs the last one I went too. Even had a thatch rake for me! Used it as soon as I got home and it's awesome had to force myself to stop using it so I could test the new mower out. 
This I did today with the new mower.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Hopefully I can finish mowing tomorrow and get some dethatching done.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Cut this with my new kobalt 80v. 

This is what I was dealing with last year with the rider. The deck not cutting level was one of the reasons for cutting so high last year.


The grass has always looked better up by the porch. I cut this yesterday with the push.




This is how the back is currently doing. Starting to come in nice. I haven't done much dethatching back here yet. All the tif needs it.


This is the Great brown spot out front.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2018)

I know this is the lawn forum but how about pics of the camaro &#129325;


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Wish I had time to do the whole yard with the push mower. It's so easy to tell where I mowed with the rider vs the push. I am cutting on the lowest level of the push and it's not quite low enough. I did figure out earlier you could move the height selector below 1 though so I might try that.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

We want to see the National!!!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> We want to see the National!!!


I was going to get a pic of it today but the weather wasn't cooperating this morning and I was watching my 4yo.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > We want to see the National!!!
> ...


I'm a patient man :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Fescue in the back.

4 loads of thatch I had around the trees out front.


My new pushmower. Love this thing. Pushed all the Tif in the back today.



JD zero turn. It's good for making ruts in your yard spraying and backing trailers into tight spots.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

firefighter11 said:


> I know this is the lawn forum but how about pics of the camaro 🤭


Sorry I didn't see this sooner. The camaro isn't that nice to look at. It's all go no show. I did get some new parts for it this week though. BMR Turbo k member. Not in pics BMR upper and lower A arms. Driveshaft loop and subframe connectors.



Some random black marks I came across.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

TigerinFL said:


> we lived on 5 acres before moving to FL. i sure thought I wanted a 72" mower just to speed things up. everyone I talked with said don't go 72". you won't be happy. I ended up going with a 61" and it was OK but never was exactly what I wanted as far as the cut went. glad I didn't go 72". my yard wasn't nearly as nice as yours either.
> 
> doesn't HD rent a detatcher or a power rake? you'll get a whole lot more using one of those vs a hand rake.
> 
> can't wait to see your reel rider and what a difference it makes.


I swear these posts haven't been showing up for me before today.

I agree 100% with you on the mower thing and the power rake. I just don't have enough time all at once to get it all done. If I had 2 days or maybe 1 full day to do yard work i would be all over it. I also now believe I did not scalp low enough at the start of the year. I should have started lower but now I know for next year.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Really wanted to get the whole yard edged and trimmed today as early as possible. Doesn't look good for an early finish line though.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Pic of the National.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Got to get the reel mower going. So much work pushing this yard. Need to go through the manual this weekend and find the procedure for raising the HOC.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

There is the national, very cool!


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> Pic of the National.


Oh, you're just teasing us now.... @SGrabs33 you talking bout the mower or the car??


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> This is a picture of how the other side of the front is looking. It's Hard to look at. Lots of errors last year and the start of this year.


Not a bad improvement for 2 weeks.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

So I did this Friday when I pushed the yard.

It looked great but I just don't have the time or the effort to push it during the week and cutting it once a week isn't going to "cut" it. Monday i Decided to raise the National HOC since my Dad Freaked out when I cut it at .500. He wants it at 2"....While we were adjusting the HOC we noticed that the reel assembly had a large rake adjusted into it. I'm the instructions it shows the bottom of the bed knife being parallel with the ground. Well the back of the reel assembly on all 3 reels was atleast 1" higher than the front. The front screws were bottomed out and the backs were raised up 15 turns. We raised the Front 15 and the back 5. Didn't have time to build a height gauge so I know it's not perfect. The mower still needs to go to a pro to be checked out and sharpened anyways. Just wanted to get it so I could use it and find out if my dad wants to spend the money on sending it to a pro.

Put some 29-0-04 today front and back. Should have a full yard in a month I am hoping. Still have a few spots in the back to work on but they are coming in nicely.








The entire back yard was tiff at one point but some died off in the shade so we put in the fescue. It is now starting to come back. I would like as much tiff as possible so I have been scalping back the fescue were I see the tiff moving in. I forgot to mention we had army worms last year right before we went on vacation and they thinned the yard out pretty bad since i couldn't spray until we got back. I am ready for them this year if they want to make an appearance again.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Used the National today. Think I might lower it .125 or .250.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Bought some Bermuda seed to put way out back where the fescue is dying from the sun. Hoping to put it down tomorrow along with some fertilizer and iron. Also have area near the house that I am going to transition from fescue to Bermuda. The yard is still improving every week.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

So I tried the Reel mower out again. It does more harm then good at this point. Needing to mow every other day so push mowing is out during the week. Had to use the zero turn Monday and Wednesday and it did just as bad as I remembered. Raised the HOC for a pass to try and help with that then immediately lowered it back down lol. Hopefully it will green back up for the weekends when I push it.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Pic of the National.


Your lawn looks great,but let's see the whole GN lol?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Redland1 said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > Pic of the National.
> ...


Thanks but it's not picture worthy at the moment.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Front is filling in good still.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


>


This picture made me think of an iconic figure in film history.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn 
I must be more careful concealing my true identity.


----------



## Redland1 (Feb 26, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> @Colonel K0rn
> I must be more careful concealing my true identity.


Lol same thing I was thinking when I saw your shadow in the grass.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sbcgenii said:


> Only pics of the yard from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > Only pics of the yard from last year.
> ...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I guess I stopped updating this towards the middle of last summer. I got the front to fill in and trimmed the big tree out front.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I don't think I did much of a scalp job at the beginning of last year and hand raked a lot of thatch. I wasn't going to do that again so I bought a cheap pull behind rake at northern tool to try out. I didn't have time to take any good photos of the rake or how it worked but I got a couple bad ones.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

It Is hard to tell in the pictures but the rake really help prop up the longer pieces of grass and let me do a better job scalping the grass. I was hoping it would help dethatch and act as a poor mans verticutter.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I have cut the fescue twice this spring and raked up the pine needles.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

This was the first time I scalped the back last weekend. I scalped it again today even lower after I drugged the dethatch rake around.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Back yard is starting to green up. Also I bought a pull behind core aerator today so planning on doing that this weekend.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Bought an aerator at Northern tool and ran that over all the Bermuda. Might use it again before the year is over with more weight. The holes where only 2" deep. Didn't get any pics before I cleaned up the plugs.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Today I bought 7 bags of milo and put it down before the rain will get here. Was looking forward to seeing how much easier it would be to push the spreader at my much lower height of cut. I immediately dumped a partial load onto the grass 


It is quite hard to get it out of the grass once it is down. This was after I used the blower the first time to spread it out.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Might try and service the tank sprayer tomorrow. I really need to put some prem down I would like to use PGR and do foilar apps of fert and iron this year.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

So I found out the HOC on the zero turn was pretty far off. I thought it was 1" off but it is more like 2" lol. A lot of effort was put into it last year to try and get it to cut level. A few days ago I did a mow and noticed the deck was cutting super uneven. I did the whole back yard. Then when I went to the front I was hitting dirt in a couple spots and thought wtf and checked the tire on the right side and it was almost flat  I also ordered a manual push reel with 7 blades that can go down to .500. Ran that around the yard and hardly cut anything. .500 sounds good but I still have a thatch problem In 50% of the yard. This is my nemesis. I also have a problem with grain from mowing the same path at around 3" for many years.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Took the reels for the National in to get sharpened today. Woohoo! 2 problems with it though. 1. It needs some bearings for the rollers and they may be hard to find. 2. My guy Currently doesn't have a way to spin the reel so he will have to make something. I really hope i can get this thing running this year so I can go low.

I purchased an earth wise 16" 7 blade push reel to get into the tighter areas in the yard. The reason I purchased that particular reel was it said it had a HOC range between .5-2.5. I think it is more like 1" though. If I measure from concrete to the top of the bed knife it checks at 1". I was reely hoping I could go lower than that.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Bought an aerator at Northern tool and ran that over all the Bermuda. Might use it again before the year is over with more weight. The holes where only 2" deep. Didn't get any pics before I cleaned up the plugs.


Very nice plot of land you have. I have an aerator similar to yours and I use 4 cinder blocks on mine and it ways it down fairly well. What are you using?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

@ctrav Thanks. I only had 1 cinder block and it was made up of different material than I had ever seen before and it felt light. I also had some other random pavestons on it. I might go buy four cinder blocks for the next time. I am a big fan of the aerator and it sure makes quick work of the yard.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Called the guy sharpening my reels Monday and he said he has been busy and hasn't got to sharpen them yet but he did find and replace 7 bearings in the rollers so that's a plus. I am still not 100% certain that my reel assembly's will even fit in his machine he thinks they will though. He also still needs to find a way to spin my reels since it is different than what's on the end of a toro/JD/jacobson. He said he could do it I just don't want to get my hopes up.

Finally put down some pre-emergent only a year and a half late lol. Threw some Lesco 3 way 24D and some sufucant. I was wishing I would have got blue dye instead of green but when I put the blue dye in with the promodine it turned everything green lol. The yard is greening up faster this year vs last but I still don't have much vertical growth because of the lack of sun. I have been itching to put my Tnext down.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Pic of my sweet TLF hat and sprayer.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Today I bought 7 bags of milo and put it down before the rain will get here. Was looking forward to seeing how much easier it would be to push the spreader at my much lower height of cut. I immediately dumped a partial load onto the grass
> 
> 
> It is quite hard to get it out of the grass once it is down. This was after I used the blower the first time to spread it out.


The area were I dumped the milo looks significantly better than the rest of the yard at this point in time.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Here is a picture from Saturday. That is as low as the zero turn can go. Can't wait to get my triplex finished.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Mowed this morning then picked up the reels for the National! Bench HOC at 1". Hopefully that is just barely taller than what I have been cutting at.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Reels are on!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Took her out for a spin with a bench HOC @1" and didn't cut squat. It had been a couple days since I mowed too. I need some warm sunny days but it isn't in the forecast. It have seen quite a few caterpillars on the concrete out back. I hope they are not army again. I will probably spray the front and back this week.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Took the National out on her maiden voyage today. I don't know what going on with all the dormant spots in the lawn still. The yard has always been a late bloomer. I should probably do a soil test...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Mowed today and threw down 3 bags of carbon x on the Bermuda.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Top pic was today May 15th 2019 bottom pic was May 19th 2018


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Top pic was today May 15th 2019 bottom pic was May 19th 2018


Nice improvement for sure...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > Top pic was today May 15th 2019 bottom pic was May 19th 2018
> ...


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Mowed today. The dead spots are starting to fill in and the color is starting to come in too.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

An overview of the bad spots front and back.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I might have overloaded the aerator moving a rock. It was in the back corner of the yard and was so lucky the wheel didn't break completely. Super impressed with the durability of it lol.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Did a double cut front and back earlier. Bad spots filling in just not fast enough.... Getting good vertical growth now think i will spray some PGR Tnext weekend.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> An overview of the bad spots front and back.


The Lime green line in the front is from thatch from the recent storms sitting on top of the grass.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

It has been about a week since I have been able to mow because of the weather and family activities. It is coming around.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks good... What is your HOC?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks good... What is your HOC?


Bench set at 1".

Did you get your bed bar fixed or get a new one? I was going to tell you in your journal that a machine shop might be able to get that broken bolt out for you so you wouldn't have to buy a new one.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good... What is your HOC?
> ...


I got new parts at a fantastic price...check my journal...now Im out pulling weeds which I detest :evil: 
Appreciate the thought on machine shop!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Unfortunately I haven't got to put down my PGR yet and only get to mow every 6 days. The yard is still looking decent though.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Bought a husqvarna edger today. Edgingwith the straight shaft trimmer takes to much time and effort lol. Yesterday I put down 80# of stay green with 2% iron along with 4 bags of ironite. Did a full mow job today. Only had time to snap a few pics of the front.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good!!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

We had some cool clouds roll in on Sunday.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Looks like I need to make some adjustments and backlap the reel. Gave her a cut today.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

What are you talking about in my journal? You're hoping to get there?! By gosh, you're there. Looks great!


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

tcorbitt20 said:


> What are you talking about in my journal? You're hoping to get there?! By gosh, you're there. Looks great!


Thanks for the kind words.
I probably just notice all the ways I can improve and it haunts me. I'm sure you and most others on here are the same way.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Cut looks good...what is your HOC?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Cut looks good...what is your HOC?


I am still at 1".


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

I went to spray my Tnex last night and I had a bad nozzle on the tank sprayer. I had another set of smaller nozzle but they built to much pressure so it was a no go  I would like to lower my HOC but don't think it is in the cards this year. Maybe just doing PGR this year will help with the golf ball pictures.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Did a full mow job today out front.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Looking good, you will like the Tnex results pretty neat stuff!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good and tight... :thumbup:


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Looking good, you will like the Tnex results pretty neat stuff!


At this point I hope I even get to try it this year. Got new nozzles for the tank sprayer and forgot I needed to fix the hitch on the mower. I will stop at Lowe's on the way home today to fix it but I need to mowing and edge everything tonight too.


----------



## DR_GREENTHUMB (May 24, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good, you will like the Tnex results pretty neat stuff!
> ...


This is the beginning of the "growing season" !! Once we get to 90's, (NOW) then the Bermuda will take flight! You will get some down shortly, I have faith...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

DR_GREENTHUMB said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > DR_GREENTHUMB said:
> ...


Thanks buddy. I did buy an L bracket today to make a new trailer hitch.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Got a cut in today. Tried the reel the back and it was to thick. Clogged the reels up lol. Had to finish the Bermuda with the zero turn  I will mow again Sunday...


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Had to mow the entire back yard with the zero turn today.  I don't have enough time right now to properly keep up with the yard.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

The yard has been getting many compliments lately. "It looks like a golf course" "Can I bring my clubs over?" It looked so much better a couple weeks ago and got nothing 😂. The grass got away from me and it is a reel pita to adjust the height of the reels so my dad spent some time today getting the deck on the zero turn to cut more level. Hopefully next year I will have the sprayer all setup for PGR and the yard will be easier to maintain. Also took out 2 sprinkler heads on the 4th  Wouldn't have been a big deal except one was by a try and was surrounded by roots. Ended up having to use an axe and a sawzall to get it out 😡.


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

Since buying a house to remodel and having my step daughters for the summer I had to resign from taking care of my parents place. My dad made some adjustments on the zero turn to improve the cut. We got behind with the reel and the amount of hrs we both work the reel was no longer an option. I also informed him of the @HungrySoutherner posts about killing common Bermuda in a 419 lawn. He dosnt have that much common in the lawn right now and isn't very noticeable but it drives him crazy. Pics of what the lawn looks like with the zero turn. The back looks rough in the pic I think it was a couple days post mow.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sbcgenii said:


> Since buying a house to remodel and having my step daughters for the summer I had to resign from taking care of my parents place. My dad made some adjustments on the zero turn to improve the cut. We got behind with the reel and the amount of hrs we both work the reel was no longer an option. I also informed him of the @HungrySoutherner posts about killing common Bermuda in a 419 lawn. He dosnt have that much common in the lawn right now and isn't very noticeable but it drives him crazy. Pics of what the lawn looks like with the zero turn. The back looks rough in the pic I think it was a couple days post mow.


Looks good buddy! What is your HOC?


----------



## Sbcgenii (May 13, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Sbcgenii said:
> 
> 
> > Since buying a house to remodel and having my step daughters for the summer I had to resign from taking care of my parents place. My dad made some adjustments on the zero turn to improve the cut. We got behind with the reel and the amount of hrs we both work the reel was no longer an option. I also informed him of the @HungrySoutherner posts about killing common Bermuda in a 419 lawn. He dosnt have that much common in the lawn right now and isn't very noticeable but it drives him crazy. Pics of what the lawn looks like with the zero turn. The back looks rough in the pic I think it was a couple days post mow.
> ...


I don't know what it is now. Close to 2" I am guessing.


----------

